# dyndns + dyndns update + xampp Problem



## speicher (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo ich habe einen Account bei Dyndny, den Dyndns Updater und Xammp installiert und 
diese Kombination funktioniert auch, jedoch nicht so wie gewünscht.

bei Xampp habe ich unter  apache/conf/ in der Datei httpd.conf folgende Einstellungen

<VirtualHost www.dnsusername.dyndns.org>
    ServerAdmin meinemailadresse@domain.de
    DocumentRoot C:\xampp\htdocs\ma
    ServerName http://www.dnsusername.dyndns.org
</VirtualHost>

doch leider landet man, wenn man http://www.dnsusername.dyndns.org (Angaben hier bereinigt) nicht im Verzeichnis \ma sondern im htdocs. Wo muss ich denn noch etwas ändern damit es funktioniert

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------

